# Protéger mes photos : comment faire ?



## neo911 (14 Août 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai cherché en vain la réponse sur le site d'Apple et sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Je patauge totalement avec iCloud, je m'y suis mis contraint et forcé parce que mon iPhone était saturé. J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mes photos (ouf) mais j'aimerais ensuite les protéger dans iCloud pour qu'elles ne s'effacent pas. Si je supprime une photo sauvegardée de mon iPhone, elle va disparaître d'iCloud également. Or si par malheur, on me vole mon téléphone, que le voleur efface toutes les photos du téléphone, je perds toutes mes photos ? Y-a-t-il une logique que je ne saisis pas ?
J'ai aussi ensuite un problème de tri des photos, je vous l'exposerai si une bonne âme veut bien me répondre.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Août 2020)

neo911 a dit:


> Or si par malheur, on me vole mon téléphone, que le voleur efface toutes les photos du téléphone, je perds toutes mes photos ? Y-a-t-il une logique que je ne saisis pas ?


Bonsoir,
Comment pourrait t'il effacé les photos, pour cela il faudra qu'il ai accès au contenu du téléphone (via le mot de passe, Touch ID, Face ID).
Si l'iPhone est réinitialisé/effacé par exemple, les photos ne sont pas supprimés sur iCloud


----------



## neo911 (14 Août 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Comment pourrait t'il effacé les photos, pour cela il faudra qu'il ai accès au contenu du téléphone (via le mot de passe, Touch ID, Face ID).
> Si l'iPhone est réinitialisé/effacé par exemple, les photos ne sont pas supprimés sur iCloud


Merci pour cette réponse qui me rassure en partie. En revanche si mon tel est déverrouillé (vol à l'arraché par exemple alors que je l'utilise), dans ce cas c'est la loose non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Oui, mais il se fiche de ça. Il va juste faire un reset de ton téléphone pour le revendre ensuite.

As-tu un mac ? Si oui, tu peux sauvegarder tes photos dessus via Time Machine (de base avec macOS) ou encore en faisant un clone via Carbon Copy Cloner (payant)
Tu peux aussi sauvegarder tes photos sur un autre cloud comme OneDrive ou Google Drive


----------

